# Tengo una entrevista esta tarde en deloitte



## unmarxista (15 Sep 2011)

Esta tarde tengo una entrevista en deloitte y estoy muerto de miedo porque la entrevista consta de 3 partes. La primera es informativa, despues es una prueba de ingles y finalmente es una prueba de contabilidad. El miedo lo tengo porque no tengo ni idea de ingles solo se decir mi nombre y poco mas la verdad. La verdad que voy para ver la entrevista y poco mas porque poco puedo hacer, esta noche os comento como ha sido.


----------



## Asurbanipal (15 Sep 2011)

Si es inglés hablado te recomiendo pronunciar las palabras muy mal. Así es como hablan ellos su idioma. 

Suerte.


----------



## automono (15 Sep 2011)

intenta hablar ingles con la lengua todo el rato tocando una muela, ya veras, clavas el acento


----------



## automono (15 Sep 2011)

y si no, pues dices que tu ingles es de un barrio del sur de boston :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Elputodirector (15 Sep 2011)

Puuufff, si te han citado en el excusado (Deloitte) ya puedes llevarte las rodilleras.


----------



## unmarxista (15 Sep 2011)

pues ha sido facil, era tipo test la prueba de ingles asi como la prueba de contabilidad


----------



## Crawford Montazano (19 Sep 2011)

unmarxista dijo:


> pues ha sido facil, era tipo test la prueba de ingles asi como la prueba de contabilidad



Pues que putada. Yo tenía la esperanza de que la cagaras y te salvaras de entrar en ese infierno.
Busca otra cosa: barrendero, churrero, la legión... siempre es mejor que Deloitte.


----------



## JyQ (19 Sep 2011)

Esperamos con ansia tu post "Me voy de Deloitte, hasta los huevos de tanto capullo".

Suerte y fuerza mientras...


----------



## Sallemn (19 Sep 2011)

Tengo varios amigos que han trabajado alli y no han durado ni 6 meses. Se lo dejaron ellos por el bien de su salud.


----------



## unmarxista (20 Sep 2011)

Sallemn dijo:


> Tengo varios amigos que han trabajado alli y no han durado ni 6 meses. Se lo dejaron ellos por el bien de su salud.



Tan malo es? yo estoy deseando que me cojan la verdad, pq en el trabajo donde estoy ahora me explotan


----------



## Crawford Montazano (20 Sep 2011)

unmarxista dijo:


> Tan malo es? yo estoy deseando que me cojan la verdad, pq en el trabajo donde estoy ahora me explotan



Prepárate para salir todos los días a partir de las 22h, currar sábados, que te cambien las vacaciones el día anterior a que empiecen, etc.
El salario no es bueno y las condiciones tampoco.
No obstante hace un buen Cv para determinadas empresas y hay bastantes tías. Si te haces un hueco y te haces jefe incluso te podrás ligar a alguna trepadora.
No es tan malo.


----------



## unmarxista (20 Sep 2011)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Prepárate para salir todos los días a partir de las 22h, currar sábados, que te cambien las vacaciones el día anterior a que empiecen, etc.
> El salario no es bueno y las condiciones tampoco.
> No obstante hace un buen Cv para determinadas empresas y hay bastantes tías. Si te haces un hueco y te haces jefe incluso te podrás ligar a alguna trepadora.
> No es tan malo.



Pues no me llaman, esto tiene pinta de que no me van a coger


----------



## whoseyes (21 Sep 2011)

unmarxista dijo:


> Tan malo es? yo estoy deseando que me cojan la verdad, pq en el trabajo donde estoy ahora me explotan




Deloitte es la tipica empresa en la que los trabajadores trepas (que son todos) estan voluntariamente en la oficina de 8 a 22h pasando de facebook a burbuja.info para que el jefe y los socios del jefe vean que tienen trabajadores comprometidos.

Si sales a tu hora olvídate de ascender en la vida.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (21 Sep 2011)

whoseyes dijo:


> Deloitte es la tipica empresa en la que los trabajadores trepas (que son todos) estan voluntariamente en la oficina de 8 a 22h pasando de facebook a burbuja.info para que el jefe y los socios del jefe vean que tienen trabajadores comprometidos.
> 
> Si sales a tu hora olvídate de ascender en la vida.



Es penosa tu visión de Deloitte, pero totalmente cierta. ::
El problema es que en Deloitte se dedican a vender humo, por lo que todo es apariencia. Esta "cualidad" se transmite a todos los estamentos de la empresa. 

Se trata de parecer que eres un crack y un currante incansable:ante tus jefes, tus compañeros y el cliente. Esto quema mucho y la salud acaba resintiéndose.


----------



## damnit (22 Sep 2011)

¿acaso alguien piensa que las consultoras no son un invento moderno para robar dinero de manera descarada? pues eso


----------



## JyQ (22 Sep 2011)

unmarxista dijo:


> Pues no me llaman, esto tiene pinta de que no me van a coger



Enhorabuena.

Seguro que encontrarás consultoras más pequeñas donde posiblemente te traten mejor, yo estoy a gusto así, nunca hago una hora de más a no ser que sea imprescindible ni nos obligan a llevar traje, por contra no hay que ascender a nada cosa que me la sopla, simplemente tener un perfil para ocuparlo en cliente, ya digo, me encuentro a gustolo a pesar de lo que implica trabajar para una consultora.

Pero si eres ambicioso y tienes madera de cabroncete (con demasiados escrúpulos no llegarás a nada), te gustan los horarios interminables y el dinero porque tu vida es estar todo el día trabajando, una consultora como deloitte y similares es lo que buscas, yo no, lo tengo claro.


----------



## JyQ (22 Sep 2011)

damnit dijo:


> ¿acaso alguien piensa que las consultoras no son un invento moderno para robar dinero de manera descarada? pues eso



Son especulación pura y dura, venden un producto (nosotros) a los que no aportan ningún valor añadido ni lo mejoran (porque una mierda de curso de formación no sirve para nada, el que mejora eres tú con la experiencia)

Lo dicho, especulación pura y dura, tu jefe se queda con parte de tu trabajo y lo único que tuvo que hacer era tener contactos y venderte.


----------



## javidvalle (22 Sep 2011)

Ya puedes ponerte a empollar ingles como un loco por ti contratan. Y si entras avisame que lo mismo tu jefe es amigo mio ok?

Suerte


----------



## unmarxista (22 Sep 2011)

Me ha llegado una carta donde me indican que no doy el perfil


----------



## Crawford Montazano (22 Sep 2011)

unmarxista dijo:


> Me ha llegado una carta donde me indican que no doy el perfil



Enhorabuena, acabas de ganar una vida.


----------



## Arrebonico (22 Sep 2011)

Alégrate tío, si quieres saber en que se hubiese convertido tu vida, click aquí.

Eso sí, de cara a la familia y a los amigos, un triunfaho!!

Un representante de PwC no consiguió hacer entender a una promoción de ingenieros aeronáuticos en qué consistía la Consultoría, ojo, hablamos de chavales de 4º, ya con cierto bagaje. Tendríais que haber estado allí, el notas rojo cual tomate, risas de profesores (conocedores del pastel), de los de Ramstad, ... Tipical Ejpanish!

Tengo un colega que odia los ordenadores, de siempre. El notas va a empezar a currar de "consultor" en Accenture. No tiene ni puta idea de cual va a ser su trabajo, después de un mes de entrevistas. Le deseo lo mejor, porque se lo merece, pero me da pena.


----------



## DocBrown (23 Sep 2011)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Alégrate tío, si quieres saber en que se hubiese convertido tu vida, click aquí.



Jrande Fuckowski


> Un representante de PwC no consiguió hacer entender a una promoción de ingenieros aeronáuticos en qué consistía la Consultoría, ojo, hablamos de chavales de 4º, ya con cierto bagaje. Tendríais que haber estado allí, el notas rojo cual tomate, risas de profesores (conocedores del pastel), de los de Ramstad, ... Tipical Ejpanish!
> 
> Tengo un colega que odia los ordenadores, de siempre. El notas va a empezar a currar de "consultor" en Accenture. No tiene ni puta idea de cual va a ser su trabajo, después de un mes de entrevistas. Le deseo lo mejor, porque se lo merece, pero me da pena.



No entiendo como este tipo de consultoras son legales...


----------



## unmarxista (10 Oct 2011)

Son un poco masoquista la verdad y el otro día en foroempleo volví a echar el curriculum a ver si me vuelven a llamar pq quiero trabajar hay aunque sea explotado


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Oct 2011)

Mal momento para dedicarse a las TIC en España (si tu oferta tenía que ver con las TIC). Si no te llaman, te están haciendo un favor que agradecerás de por vida, créeme.

Se gana más, te tratan mejor y se trabaja menos de cualquier otra cosa, ahora la informática y las telecomunicaciones son sinónimo de esclavitud en todos sus sentidos: largas jornadas, durísimo trato y sueldo mísero. Te lo digo yo, que lo veo día a día.


----------



## unmarxista (10 Oct 2011)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mal momento para dedicarse a las TIC en España (si tu oferta tenía que ver con las TIC). Si no te llaman, te están haciendo un favor que agradecerás de por vida, créeme.
> 
> Se gana más, te tratan mejor y se trabaja menos de cualquier otra cosa, ahora la informática y las telecomunicaciones son sinónimo de esclavitud en todos sus sentidos: largas jornadas, durísimo trato y sueldo mísero. Te lo digo yo, que lo veo día a día.



No te creas hay cosas peores como mi trabajo actual de teleoperador de lunes a domingo que te cambian el cuadrante de un día para otro, la revisión medica te la ponen el día que libras es alucinante


----------



## lulajar (25 Oct 2011)

Hola!! Yo tambien tengo la entrevista esta semana! Me podes decir como es la de conta? Me dijeron que tengo q llevar calculadora. Hay muchos ejercicios practicos? Gracias!!
Saludos.


----------



## unmarxista (25 Oct 2011)

lulajar dijo:


> Hola!! Yo tambien tengo la entrevista esta semana! Me podes decir como es la de conta? Me dijeron que tengo q llevar calculadora. Hay muchos ejercicios practicos? Gracias!!
> Saludos.



La prueba de contabilidad fue muy facil pq fue tipo test, es muy sencilla la prueba, la de ingles es mucho mas complicado


----------



## glacierre (25 Oct 2011)

lulajar dijo:


> Hola!! Yo tambien tengo la entrevista esta semana! Me podes decir como es la de conta? Me dijeron que tengo q llevar calculadora. Hay muchos ejercicios practicos? Gracias!!
> Saludos.



Si se parece en algo a los test que en su día tuve que hacer yo, va todo de porcentajes arriba y abajo, crecimiento anual del tantos% en x años, cosas así. Tirao.


----------



## Silf88 (30 Ago 2012)

*trabajar de ayudante en deloitte*



unmarxista dijo:


> Esta tarde tengo una entrevista en deloitte y estoy muerto de miedo porque la entrevista consta de 3 partes. La primera es informativa, despues es una prueba de ingles y finalmente es una prueba de contabilidad. El miedo lo tengo porque no tengo ni idea de ingles solo se decir mi nombre y poco mas la verdad. La verdad que voy para ver la entrevista y poco mas porque poco puedo hacer, esta noche os comento como ha sido.




Hola a todos! A mi también me han llamado de Deloitte, ya pasé la prueba de inglés y ahora en septiembre me llamarán para la prueba de contabilidad y la entrevista a Madrid (yo soy de Huelva). Parece interesante pero le leido muchas críticas a esta empresa en internet. Alguno sabéis el sueldo real? he leido que son 10000 brutos en 12 pagas?? alguien sabe cuanto se queda en neto más o menos? porque tengo que echar cuentas de si me compensa mudarme a Madrid o no. Gracias y saludos a todos!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawford Montazano (30 Ago 2012)

Silf88 dijo:


> Hola a todos! A mi también me han llamado de Deloitte, ya pasé la prueba de inglés y ahora en septiembre me llamarán para la prueba de contabilidad y la entrevista a Madrid (yo soy de Huelva). Parece interesante pero le leido muchas críticas a esta empresa en internet. Alguno sabéis el sueldo real? he leido que son 10000 brutos en 12 pagas?? alguien sabe cuanto se queda en neto más o menos? porque tengo que echar cuentas de si me compensa mudarme a Madrid o no. Gracias y saludos a todos!!!!!!!



Te has comido un cero. Son 100.000€. Brutos, obviamente.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (31 Ago 2012)

Silf88 dijo:


> Hola a todos! A mi también me han llamado de Deloitte, ya pasé la prueba de inglés y ahora en septiembre me llamarán para la prueba de contabilidad y la entrevista a Madrid (yo soy de Huelva). Parece interesante pero le leido muchas críticas a esta empresa en internet. Alguno sabéis el sueldo real? he leido que son 10000 brutos en 12 pagas?? alguien sabe cuanto se queda en neto más o menos? porque tengo que echar cuentas de si me compensa mudarme a Madrid o no. Gracias y saludos a todos!!!!!!!



A los ingenieros sin experiencia les pagan entre 20000€ y 25000€ en Madrid según como te vendas en la entrevista y salvo que entres con una beca del SEPI-deloitte.


----------



## Sombra (31 Ago 2012)

que tiene que ver un hilo de una entrevista de curro en la sección de emprendimiento? Me he perdido algo?
Aquí no vamos a que nos entrevisten, en esta parte del foro, somos nosotros quien entrevistas a los que quieren trabajar en nuestras emprsas. (oh, yeah!) ::::::: Por lo menos soñamos con que así sea.


----------



## species8472 (3 Sep 2012)

Silf88 dijo:


> Hola a todos! A mi también me han llamado de Deloitte, ya pasé la prueba de inglés y ahora en septiembre me llamarán para la prueba de contabilidad y la entrevista a Madrid (yo soy de Huelva). Parece interesante pero le leido muchas críticas a esta empresa en internet. Alguno sabéis el sueldo real? he leido que son 10000 brutos en 12 pagas?? alguien sabe cuanto se queda en neto más o menos? porque tengo que echar cuentas de si me compensa mudarme a Madrid o no. Gracias y saludos a todos!!!!!!!



Están muy mal las cosas pero aun así me sorprende ya que, a no ser que sea para una beca, el sueldo hace pocos años de entrada para un consultor no bajaba de los 25.000 (y dependiendo de la rama más) y el del auditor creo que como mínimo eran 18.000


----------



## Madrid (15 Oct 2012)

Yo conozco una putita que entro por una beca y se quedó fija,creo que esta en en RRHH.
No se que cojones se cocerá ahi,pero la tia de la noche a la mañana se endioso y empezó con unos rollos materialistas acojonantes.A partir de ahi puse una distancia de seguridad mayor que la que recomienda la DGT.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (15 Oct 2012)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo conozco una putita que entro por una beca y se quedó fija,creo que esta en en RRHH.
> No se que cojones se cocerá ahi,pero la tia de la noche a la mañana se endioso y empezó con unos rollos materialistas acojonantes.A partir de ahi puse una distancia de seguridad mayor que la que recomienda la DGT.



Tranquilo, cuando cumpla 36 y se encuentre sola, con la única compañía de una blackberry y un bolso caro se dará cuenta de que no ha valido la pena.


----------



## Madrid (15 Oct 2012)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Tranquilo, cuando cumpla 36 y se encuentre sola, con la única compañía de una blackberry y un bolso caro se dará cuenta de que no ha valido la pena.



No se yo eh?...el gen hispanistani lo tiene bien adosado en sus entrañas.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (15 Oct 2012)

Madrid dijo:


> No se yo eh?...el gen hispanistani lo tiene bien adosado en sus entrañas.



Dale tiempo, ya he visto gloriosas caidas del olimpo de la gran empresa ::


----------



## Madrid (15 Oct 2012)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Dale tiempo, ya he visto gloriosas caidas del olimpo de la gran empresa ::



Jajaja eres un grande.

Yo conocí en una empresa energética puntera en ESpaña,a dos chicas que estaban en Deloitte,yo estaba para otra empresa externa(buenos tiempos of course).

Una estaba buena,a otra no tanto,yo como es obvio,me iba a tomar café con la que estaba mejor.Estaba hasta las narices de Deloitte y todo lo que ello conllevaba,pero quería hacer curriculum para pegar el salto.
Yo terminé ahi,pero pasados 6 meses me la encontré en una terraza,me dijó lo mismo que dices tú...estoy cansada,es solo fachada,aguantaré hasta que me echen porque la cosa está muy mal...será cuestión de mentalidades.


----------



## nikita13 (12 Ene 2014)

A mi me llamaron de Deloitte pero no me convenció lo que me ofrecían. El salario era de risa, no llegaba a los 1000 euros al més... No soy el único que piensa así, podeis encontrar más opiniones de gente que ha trabajado en Deloitte en trabajungla

Opiniones sobre trabajar en Deloitte - Trabajungla


----------



## kudeiro (12 Ene 2014)

ya esta bien de spamear lo de trabajungla en todos los hilos no?


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Ene 2014)

Sombra dijo:


> que tiene que ver un hilo de una entrevista de curro en la sección de emprendimiento? Me he perdido algo?
> Aquí no vamos a que nos entrevisten, en esta parte del foro, somos nosotros quien entrevistas a los que quieren trabajar en nuestras emprsas. (oh, yeah!) ::::::: Por lo menos soñamos con que así sea.



Si machote si.....pero entre sueño y sueño a ver si agachas el lomo y curras algo, vividor


----------



## RassMatass (12 Ene 2014)

Vende humos de alto nivel...


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Motif (12 Ene 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> ya esta bien de spamear lo de trabajungla en todos los hilos no?



Vamos a ser un poco benévolos con el amigo, que el dominio lo registró hace sólo tres semanas (20/12/2013) y por lo tanto estamos ante una _startup_ en toda regla, la cual se entiende que necesite -spamear- publicitar un poco el asunto...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ene 2014)

unmarxista dijo:


> Tan malo es? yo estoy deseando que me cojan la verdad, pq en el trabajo donde estoy ahora me explotan



En deloitte descubrirás un nuevo significado a la palabra "explotación ". Buscabas un trabajo mejor y por tus pecados - que no por tus buenas obras- te será otorgado.

Vienvenido hal hinfierno , hamijo.


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## javitax (15 Ene 2014)

Preparate a trabajar más 50 horas a la semana y los sueldos no son muy altos tengo muchos amigos que trabajan en deloitte y están muy quemados eso sí, vas aprender muchísimo y podría ser el salto para abrir tu propia empresa


----------



## Crawford Montazano (15 Ene 2014)

javitax dijo:


> Preparate a trabajar más 50 horas a la semana y los sueldos no son muy altos tengo muchos amigos que trabajan en deloitte y están muy quemados eso sí, *vas aprender muchísimo y podría ser el salto para abrir tu propia empresa*



¿En serio? ::
A lo mejor es otro Deloitte pero en el que yo conozco no hay de esto, más bien se acaban yendo a otra empresas cuando acaban hasta el cimbel y descubren que no serán jefazos jamás.


----------



## javitax (15 Ene 2014)

Si Deloitte Deloitte Madrid, también están dentro de esta rama firmas de abogados como Garrigues, Cuatrecasas... pero si es para algo temporal vas a ser un buen abogado en el futuro


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Ene 2014)

¿Deloitte? Yo creía que la gente aquí apuntaba más alto ::

Son los esclavos del s.XXI, la única diferencia es que hoy en día usan traje y trabajan indoor.

Pásate al bando guay, banca de inversión o fondos de inversión, depende de si lo que te mola es el sell side o el buy side, y si no te gustan los trajes, hazte prop trader.


----------

